# wicd & python 3.1

## menschmeier

Yesterday I did an update of python. In the update process I was adviced to use python 3.1 in stead 2.6. So I did an eselect python set python3.1. 

But now I can not use my WLAN anymore. I tried to find out the reason, wicd ist started within a python script. I got this error:

```
# /usr/sbin/wicd

  File "/usr/share/wicd/daemon/wicd-daemon.py", line 122

    print "--no-autoconnect detected, not autoconnecting..."

                                                           ^

SyntaxError: invalid syntax

```

Here is the code snippet. I don't know python, but it doesn't look that bad. I do not understand why python 3.1 complains about the tailing ".

```
120         # Scan since we just got started

 121         if not auto_connect:

 122             print "--no-autoconnect detected, not autoconnecting..."

 123             self.SetForcedDisconnect(True)

 124         self.wireless_bus.Scan()

```

After switching back to python 2.6 wicd is starting again.

These are the packages I have installed:

```
# eix wicd

[I] net-misc/wicd

     Available versions:  1.7.0 {X +gtk ioctl libnotify ncurses nls +pm-utils}

     Installed versions:  1.7.0(10:36:50 PM 07/26/2010)(X gtk libnotify ncurses nls pm-utils -ioctl)

     Homepage:            http://wicd.sourceforge.net/

     Description:         A lightweight wired and wireless network manager for Linux

# eix dev-lang/python

[I] dev-lang/python

     Available versions:  

        (2.4)   2.4.6

        (2.5)   2.5.4-r4

        (2.6)   2.6.4-r1 2.6.5-r2 2.6.5-r3

        (2.7)   [M]~2.7

        (3.1)   3.1.2-r3 3.1.2-r4

        {-berkdb bootstrap build +cxx doc elibc_uclibc examples gdbm ipv6 +ncurses +readline sqlite +ssl +threads tk +wide-unicode wininst +xml}                                                                            

     Installed versions:  2.6.5-r3(2.6)(06:51:30 PM 08/08/2010)(berkdb gdbm ipv6 ncurses readline ssl threads wide-unicode xml -build -doc -elibc_uclibc -examples -sqlite -tk -wininst) 3.1.2-r4(3.1)(06:59:31 PM 08/08/2010)(gdbm ipv6 ncurses readline ssl threads wide-unicode xml -build -doc -elibc_uclibc -examples -sqlite -tk -wininst)                                                                                                        

     Homepage:            http://www.python.org/

     Description:         Python is an interpreted, interactive, object-oriented programming language.

```

So what to to if I want to use python 3.1 per default and use wicd?

----------

## cwr

I don't think you can use Python >=3 as the default Python at the moment.

I think it breaks portage, apart from anything  else.  However, I've simply

masked it and not emerged it at all, so there might be someone with

better advice.

Will

----------

## V-Li

 *menschmeier wrote:*   

> Yesterday I did an update of python. In the update process I was adviced to use python 3.1 in stead 2.6. So I did an eselect python set python3.1. 

 

 Where did you read that?

----------

## menschmeier

OK, I read the ebuild again. It was was a misapprehension. Sorry. It was recommended to stay with python2:

```
              ewarn "WARNING!"

                ewarn "Many Python modules have not been ported yet to Python 3.*."

                ewarn "Python 3 has not been activated and Python wrapper is still configured to use Python 2."

                ewarn "You can manually activate Python ${SLOT} using \`eselect python set python${SLOT}\`."

                ewarn "It is recommended to currently have Python wrapper configured to use Python 2."

                ewarn "Having Python wrapper configured to use Python 3 is unsupported."

```

----------

## M

Why are we forced to install python3 anyway? I have masked version 3, but shouldn't this be the other way, one who wants to play with python3 can unmask it. I doubt that you can use it with any app beside testing your own...

----------

